# Dudas con la instalacion

## Trey

Bueno, he instalado la version amd64 de gentoo y hay algunos programas que me dan error al intentar instalarlos, asi que como acabo de instalar me he releido el manual de instalacion por si habia cometido algun error y me dispongo a empezar desde cero de nuevo. Tras repasar el manual de instalacion me surgen algunas dudas sobre puntos en los que puede que haya hecho algo mal, asi que ahi van mis preguntas:

Antes decir que mi equipo, a grandes rasgos es:

P4 D 820

1GB DDR

HDD SATAII

Grafica Nvidia Pci-e

Monitor TFT 19" panoramico

Y decir que mi intencion es instalar Fluxbox (por si influye en algo)

Si hiciese falta algun dato mas o ser mas concreto avisadme

1- CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Esta bien??

2- Al elegir los servidores replica es mejor seleccionar uno español?? Lo digo porque en el Post-it que habla sobre el estado de los servidores españoles se dice que hay otros que pueden ser mucho mas rapidos. Hay alguna diferencia aparte de la posible velocidad?? o es lo unico que diferencia a unos de otros?? En caso de que haya alguna diferencia cual me recomendais??

3- Variables USE. Cuales elegir?? Me gustaria tener un entorno lo mas compatible con todo posible, pero tampoco querria sobrecargar los programas(no se si me explico bien   :Confused:  ) Y una cosa mas, pongamos como ejemplo que yo tengo la variable "-alsa" y un determinado programa la necesita. Lo instalara correctamente por ser una dependencia necesaria y no opcional?? Podriais decirme si las variables que vienen configuradas por defecto estan bien, o donde podria encontrar una lista de las mas recomendables.

4-Al configurar el kernel, en Processor Family marco P4 o generic x86_64??

5-Al arrancar la resolucion de pantalla es bastante grande, cosa que mientras instalaba, desde el CD, no me pasaba. Desde el Cd la resolucion creo que era la nativa del monitor 1440x900, sin embargo cuando acabo de instalar es mayor. Seria correcto añadir en el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf la linea: 

```
vga=0x364 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap
```

Haria eso que la resolucion fuese de 1440x900 al arrancar o solo es para cuando arranque un sistema de ventanas.

6-Uno de los pasos de la instalacion es añadir al usuario creado a los diferentes grupos que le dan acceso a los dispositivos. Como el ordenador solo voy a usarlo yo me gustaria que tuviese acceso a todos los grupos posibles, asi que copie todos los grupos que venian en el manual, pero me daba error al intentar agregarlo a los grupos "games" y "plugdev". Es esto normal?? se han suprimido esos grupos??

7-Rebuscando por el foro he encontrado este post, en el que habla de como tener un entorno de 32bits en AMD64. Es eso lo que debo hacer, instalando el stage3 de x86 en vez de el AMD64 o basta con la opcion multilib para poder instalar programas de 32 bits correctamente??

Espero haber sido suficientemente claro, aunque me ha salido un post un poco largo. Si hace falta que aporte algun dato mas decidmelo.

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos

----------

## jgascon

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1- CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> Esta bien??
> ...

 

Según el wiki parece que sí. Mírate también la Guía de Compilación Optimizada por si acaso.

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- Al elegir los servidores replica es mejor seleccionar uno español?? Lo digo porque en el Post-it que habla sobre el estado de los servidores españoles se dice que hay otros que pueden ser mucho mas rapidos. Hay alguna diferencia aparte de la posible velocidad?? o es lo unico que diferencia a unos de otros?? En caso de que haya alguna diferencia cual me recomendais??
> 
> 

 

Yo no tengo servidores de replica configurados... Bueno tenía uno francés pero me dejo de funcionar...

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3- Variables USE. Cuales elegir?? Me gustaria tener un entorno lo mas compatible con todo posible, pero tampoco querria sobrecargar los programas(no se si me explico bien   )  
> 
> 

 

Yo tengo esta USE en el make.conf. Como se puede ver uso kde:

```

USE="nptl nptlonly -ipv6 userlocales unicode bash-completion svg hal dbus kde \

qt3 qt4 -arts -eds -esd -xmms -gnome -gtk nvidia flac apache2 nls spell"

```

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y una cosa mas, pongamos como ejemplo que yo tengo la variable "-alsa" y un determinado programa la necesita. Lo instalara correctamente por ser una dependencia necesaria y no opcional??
> 
> 

 

Sí se instalará bien pero en tu ejemplo el programa no tendría soporte para alsa.

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Podriais decirme si las variables que vienen configuradas por defecto estan bien, o donde podria encontrar una lista de las mas recomendables.
> 
> 

 

No, pero te voy a dar una pista. Gentoo usa el concepto de perfiles (profiles). Puedes saber que USE's usa tu perfil haciendo lo siguiente:

```

eselect profile list  # Ver perfiles disponibles (el marcado con asterisco es el perfil usado)

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks

  [4]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib

  [5]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop *

  [7]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib

  [8]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/server

  [9]   hardened/amd64

  [10]  hardened/amd64/multilib

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [12]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

cat /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults,v 1.4 2007/06/19 16:46:29 wolf31o2 Exp $

USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"

```

Como ves los perfiles ya traen una buena lista de uses por defeco. Si todavía no has seleccionado un perfil para tú máquina ejecuta eselect profile set [num]. [num] es el número del perfil. Leete la Guía de actualización de Gentoo si quieres saber más sobre los perfiles.

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6-Uno de los pasos de la instalacion es añadir al usuario creado a los diferentes grupos que le dan acceso a los dispositivos. Como el ordenador solo voy a usarlo yo me gustaria que tuviese acceso a todos los grupos posibles, asi que copie todos los grupos que venian en el manual, pero me daba error al intentar agregarlo a los grupos "games" y "plugdev". Es esto normal?? se han suprimido esos grupos??
> 
> 

 

plugdev creo que se crea al instalar el paquete sys-apps/hal y supoongo que games se creará al instalar algún juego pero no lo sé seguro.

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7-Rebuscando por el foro he encontrado este post, en el que habla de como tener un entorno de 32bits en AMD64. Es eso lo que debo hacer, instalando el stage3 de x86 en vez de el AMD64 o basta con la opcion multilib para poder instalar programas de 32 bits correctamente??
> 
> 

 

No, lo del chroot ya no hace falta con el multilib es suficiente. Si quieres ver animaciones flash con firefox tendras que instalar el paquete www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin y para ver videos wmv media-video/mplayer-bin y media-libs/win32codecs

Saludos y espero que te sea útil  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

1 - Según este enlace tus cflags están bien.

2 - Servidores de réplica, vas a tener que ir probando de a uno hasta dar con el que vaya mas rápido en tu caso. Yo opté por no especificar ninguno de manera que se conecte al que le venga en gana. La única diferencia es la velocidad a la hora de hacer sincronizar el arbol de portage y descargar archivos.

3 - Si elegiste el profile desktop a la hora de instalar todo, la mayoría de los flags necesarios ya estarán activados por defecto:

```
cat /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults 

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults,v 1.4 2007/06/19 16:46:29 wolf31o2 Exp $

USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"
```

Si algun programa necesita del flag alsa para funcionar si o si y estuviera desactivado, no compilará hasta que lo actives me imagino, y si no lo necesita compilará pero la función en cuestión no va a estar habilitada.

4 - Intel Pentium 4

5 - Correcto, es la resolución del framebuffer durante el arranque unicamente que luego podría ser cualquier otra al cargar el servidor X. Si la linea que le agregarías a grub es la correcta o no, no sabría decirte por que nunca usé este sistema en particular pero un par de posts mas abajo sefirotsama estaba con lo mismo justamente.

6 - Agregá tu usuario al grupo wheel, no creo que necesites nada mas, de todas formas, si un grupo al que querés agregar un usuario no existe simplemente crealos como root:

```
groupadd games
```

7 - Con multilib podés correr ambos tipos de aplicaciones tanto a 32 como a 64 bits sin ningun inconveniente mayor.

Salud!

***EDIT*** jcgascon, me ganaste de mano!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jgascon

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si algun programa necesita del flag alsa para funcionar si o si y estuviera desactivado, no compilará hasta que lo actives me imagino, y si no lo necesita compilará pero la función en cuestión no va a estar habilitada.
> 
> 

 

Está respuesta es más exacta que la mía. Lo que a veces pasa es que para que un paquete compile bien necesita que una de sus dependencias esté compilada con una USE concreta que puede que tú hayas deshabilitado. Pero no te preocupes, en estos casos concretos los desarrolladores de gentoo ya se encargan de que quede claro en el error que te saldrá al intentar compilar el paquete qué paquete necesita una USE específica. En estos casos tendrás que reinstalar la dependencia añadiendo el paquete y la use a /etc/portage/package.use

Por ejemplo:

```

echo "sound-app/dependecia alsa" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> ***EDIT*** jcgascon, me ganaste de mano!  

   :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- Al elegir los servidores replica es mejor seleccionar uno español?? Lo digo porque en el Post-it que habla sobre el estado de los servidores españoles se dice que hay otros que pueden ser mucho mas rapidos. Hay alguna diferencia aparte de la posible velocidad?? o es lo unico que diferencia a unos de otros?? En caso de que haya alguna diferencia cual me recomendais??
> 
> 

 

Los servidores de réplica son casi todos iguales. La única diferencia suele ser la velocidad a la que envían y el retraso en la actualización. No te obsesiones mucho con esto. El retraso en la actualización suele ser  muy leve, ¿qué más da que el nuevo paquete XXX aparezca en tu copia de Portage a la 1 de la tarde o a las 9 de la noche?  :Wink: . Sobre la velocidad de descarga, si el que has elegido no te envía al máximo de tu linea cámbialo por otro y listo. El motivo por el que se recomienda elegir un servidor u otro es para no saturar los servidores de ciertas zonas. Lo lógico es que cada uno use uno próximo a su zona para hacer un reparto natural de los servidores.

 *Trey wrote:*   

> Variables USE. Cuales elegir?? Me gustaria tener un entorno lo mas compatible con todo posible, pero tampoco querria sobrecargar los programas(no se si me explico bien  ) 

 No veas las USE como algo estático. Las USE se eligen en el momento, es decir, añade el parámetro -v antes de instalar nada y miras que USE ofrecen los programas que se vana  instalar. Infórmate sobre dichas USE y decide cuales te interesan. Con el tiempo se quedan como algo que a penas cambias, pero al principio tómatelo como algo que se debe decidir con cada "emerge". No existen ningunas USE recomendadas, depende de cada usuario. Lo más parecido son los perfiles que te han comentado, pero puede ser que por ejemplo el perfil de Escritorio no se ajuste para nada a alguien que usa PC de escritorio. Si te sirve de ejemplo, estas son mis USE de hoy, pero seguramente dentro de una semana tenga otras bien distintas:

```
USE="alsa mp3 vorbis -arts mad real amr"

USE="$USE X qt qt3 kde xcomposite  -gtk -gnome kdeenablefinal -aiglx xinerama"

USE="$USE dvd dvdr dvdnav encode v4l"

USE="$USE nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin geoip threads bash-completion logitech-mouse truetype bzip2 -dri unicode minimal spell nsplugin -acl -fortran acpi battery"

USE="$USE theora xvid ogg opengl xv quicktime xvmc mpeg""

USE="$USE samba bluetooth -ipv6"

USE="$USE jpeg png svg gif mng"

```

Tienes una copia local de las USE con su explicación en /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc o si lo prefieres online, a mi me gusta esta: http://gentoo-portage.com/USE

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 5-Al arrancar la resolucion de pantalla es bastante grande, cosa que mientras instalaba, desde el CD, no me pasaba. Desde el Cd la resolucion creo que era la nativa del monitor 1440x900, sin embargo cuando acabo de instalar es mayor. Seria correcto añadir en el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf la linea
> 
> ...
> 
> Haria eso que la resolucion fuese de 1440x900

 No se si el valor es correcto. En cualquier caso, la información que te interesa es saber cómo aumentar la resolución en los terminales . Se hace con lo que se llama "Framebuffer". Si además quieres que los terminales tengan imágenes de fondo o una barra de progreso, se usa Gensplash. En el post de guías del foro tienes un enlace a una guía completa para conseguirlo. Si no instalas un driver Framebuffer, por mcuho que añadas ese parámetro a grub, no verás la consola en alta resolución. No se si 1440x900 es una resolución VESA estándar (me da a mi que no), pero si no lo es te va a costar un poco poner el Framebuffer a esa resolución. Consulta la documentación del driver Framebuffer que uses  para saber si está soportada. Si no está soportada, busca la más alta con proporciones parecidas que siempre será mejor tener esa resolución, aunque sea interpolada, que limitarte a una pantalla de 80x25  :Wink: 

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 6-Uno de los pasos de la instalacion es añadir al usuario creado a los diferentes grupos que le dan acceso a los dispositivos. Como el ordenador solo voy a usarlo yo me gustaria que tuviese acceso a todos los grupos posibles, asi que copie todos los grupos que venian en el manual, pero me daba error al intentar agregarlo a los grupos "games" y "plugdev". Es esto normal?? se han suprimido esos grupos??

 

Si, es normal. Es posible que no tengas instaladas las aplicaciones que crean dichos grupos. De todas formas, de nuevo debes verlo como algo dinámico. No pretendas estar ya en todos los grupos que te harán falta. Cada vez que instales algo con éxito y tengas problemas de permisos, comprueba si estas en los grupos adecuados.

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 7-Rebuscando por el foro he encontrado este post, en el que habla de como tener un entorno de 32bits en AMD64. Es eso lo que debo hacer, instalando el stage3 de x86 en vez de el AMD64 o basta con la opcion multilib para poder instalar programas de 32 bits correctamente?? 

 

Bueno, ya te han contestado a esto, pero si quieres tener una jauna 32 bits, en la doc oficial lo tienes explicado: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/base/amd64/howtos/chroot.xml

Bienvenido a Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

No puedo leer el hilo ahora, pero estoy seguro de que ya han respondido a casi todo, así que solo comentaré una cosilla.

 *Trey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3- Variables USE. Cuales elegir?? Me gustaria tener un entorno lo mas compatible con todo posible, pero tampoco querria sobrecargar los programas(no se si me explico bien   ) Y una cosa mas, pongamos como ejemplo que yo tengo la variable "-alsa" y un determinado programa la necesita. Lo instalara correctamente por ser una dependencia necesaria y no opcional?? Podriais decirme si las variables que vienen configuradas por defecto estan bien, o donde podria encontrar una lista de las mas recomendables.
> 
> 

 

Las use flags se pueden cambiar en cualquier momento. También las puedes cambiar para un solo paquete si solo necesitas un soporte específico en dicho paquete. Para ellos tendrías que usar el archivo /etc/portage/package.use

Las use flags que afectan a un paquete dado las puedes ver haciendo "emerge -pv <paquete>". Tras cambiar una use flag, ya sea en make.conf o en package.use, tendrás qeu hacer un "emerge -uDvN world" para asegurarte de que todos los paquetes que lo necesiten -ya sea debido al cambio de use flags o a cualquier otro motivo- sean recompilados. Hasta que no hagas eso, las use flags que cambies no tomarán efecto.

Las use flags solo configuran aspectos que son opcionales. Por ejemplo, en los programas de kde jamás vas a ver un use flag "qt", por el simple hecho de que qt no es algo que sea opcional: si quieres usar programas de kde, entonces necesitas qt. No es algo negociable. 

Por último, las uses por defecto suelen ser más o menos correctas. Yo simplemente iría adaptándolas con el tiempo, conforme vayas entendiendo mejor como funcionan. En cualquier caso, no es algo vital, y tampoco es nada que no sea reversible. Puedes cambiar las use flags en cualquier momento y aplicar los cambios con "emerge -uDvN world".

Si luego puedo le daré un repaso al hilo por si algo se ha quedado en el tintero.

----------

## Trey

Muchas gracias a todos. Creo que ahora tengo las cosas mas claras, sobre todo con respecto a las USE's. Hare lo que me recomienda Stolz y las podre individualmente con cada paquete hasta que encuentre las que ponga "siempre". Lo del Framebuffer creo que me va a costar un poco todavia, porque sigue saliendo enorme, pero bueno, poco a poco   :Smile:  Por cierto, el valor ese lo saque de una tabla que encontre buscando por el foro (creo   :Confused:  ).

De todas formas sigo teniendo algun problemilla que no se como solucionar, pero lo pondre en un post separado para no mezclar cosas   :Wink: 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda

Saludos

----------

